# "Arrow Slick" arrow lube field test - Part 2 - 3-d Tournament.



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank bill for the review. 50 shots if you apply 2 coats and let cure for 24 hours. Also bill whats wayne cell number. Thanks CLint


----------

